# how do i bid for city contracts?



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

who do i contact to bid on city contracts?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Justin.. is this for shirts??? or signage or what??

I basically have the city accounts where my shop is (for signs and vehicle graphics ).. and I actually never have to bid.. Here where i live the jobs dont have to go to bid if they are under $2000.00.

At least in my city when it comes to jobs each department is responsible for there own.. they dont persay use one company or have bids for each job.. Not sure how to explain what i mean but ill try...
Say the water and power dept (which is part of the city here) needs magnets for their trucks. Someone fromThat dept will come to us to get them with their purchase order.
So we actually deal with alot of differant people.. as each dept has someone else in charge.. 
we do the water and power, fire dept., police dept, parks and rec., schools and many others... 
So what you would really need to do if your city is anything like where i live is contact the main person at each dept.. 
If jobs are big and do go to bid.. they will be listed in the local paper but its actually very uncommon.. 
It can be very discouraging for someone just trying to break into doing city jobs as they are very set in their ways and normally will just go where they always go..

We have a job due in july for 20 double sided street banners the total job will be 5,000 and we never had to bid on it.. they just like our work so always come to us.

So the downside is its very hard to get city jobs if you have never done them and that payment is not recieved when the job is done.. You have to carry the invoice for 30 days net minimum sometimes longer. (my account recievable right now is out of control)

The Up side is once your in.. if you do a good job.. Your IN.. (if your work is good) and many times you can get work from other depts by being refered, and even other cities. And its really nice to have steady customers that you know will buy X number of signs /stickers or even shirts from you.. on a regular basis..


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Justin,

Try going to a city council meeting and get to know a few people.
You will learn which depts need what and also which depts. to stay away from.
Like Susan said its nice to have the repeat business but the most important part is dealing with the depts. that pay your invoices on time and don't make beg.

Thank You
Michael


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Go to your local city govt website. There should be an application for you to fill out to get on the bid lists.


----------

